

On the eve of Oracle v. Google, the judge takes center stage - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120406214549477

======
Natsu
This is one interesting judge. I particularly liked this bit:

THE COURT: I don't buy that. I do not buy that. I've heard that for 12 years
now, that every time there is a disclosure failure, the party that hid the
ball says they could have asked about it in the deposition or they did ask
about it in the deposition. And it's just too hard to go back and try to sort
out what happened in a deposition, and I stopped doing that five years ago.

So if it's not in the report, too bad for you. That's the answer, too bad for
you if it's not in the report, and too bad for them if it's not in their
report. It's got to be in the report.

------
parfe
I really enjoy reading this judge. He's seems like a good guy.

THE COURT: All right. I don't see the point in taking up our time now with
that because who knows how they will come out, but, all right.

You are ready to argue it? Are you the one that is the young lawyer?

MR. MULLEN: I am.

THE COURT: Then I do want to give you that chance.

Go ahead.

MR. MULLEN: Thank you, Your Honor, I appreciate it.

 _snip_

THE COURT: Okay, no, I appreciate -- you succinctly said it. That was an
excellent presentation. (Laughter.)

MR. MULLEN: Thank you, Your Honor. I appreciate the opportunity.

MR. JACOBS: Your Honor, Mr. Boies will respond to that argument.

THE COURT: Thank you. Let's hear from Mr. Boies.

MR. BOIES: May it please the Court, Your Honor, I do not qualify for the young
lawyer rule.

